# Burton AK 2L Stagger



## coooolwhip (Jan 13, 2012)

Greetings.

Was wondering if anyone has a Burton AK 2L Stagger jacket? I am 5'10 160 Lbs, would a Medium be too large for me? The reason I ask is because I bought some other Burton jacket last year, I don't remember the name exactly but the medium was so huge on me. 

I'm thinking if I should order a small instead of a medium.

Thanks


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The AK series has a bit more of a technical fit. I'm 6'-1"/185lbs and wore a large last year. Good fit, not too baggy, but the sleeves were a bit short (I have long ass arms). A medium would probably fit you perfectly.


----------



## GeoFX (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm 5'6" 170lbs and medium AK jackets fit nice and loose.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

GeoFX said:


> I'm 5'6" 170lbs and medium AK jackets fit nice and loose.



I have last years AK Stagger, and I originally ordered the Medium (5'6", 155lbs) and it was HUGE. Changed it out for a small and it fits pretty well, comfortably loose. 

You being 5'10" - you might want the medium, but it depends on how loose/long you like to wear your jackets. 

Go to a shop and try it on.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

What color are you going to get?

I just ordered on in True Black Denim, should be here Friday.


----------



## coooolwhip (Jan 13, 2012)

I got the true black from backcountry. Spent way too much or stuff this season. New Oakley goggles, new burton cargos, new board.
Now that I think about it maybe should have gotten the ak 2l pants to match.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm 5'10" 140lbs and have the medium. the sleeves run extra long and the bottom of the jacket will be around your crotch area. i like the fit


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

coooolwhip said:


> I got the true black from backcountry. Spent way too much or stuff this season. New Oakley goggles, new burton cargos, new board.
> Now that I think about it maybe should have gotten the ak 2l pants to match.


Im not huge on matching pants to jackets, but ill admit I like it in the AK series. 

Did you make custom oakley goggles? I made some at the start of the season.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

5'8" and 180lbs. I have a Large Stagger jacket. It fits loose with perfect length sleeves. I tried a medium and it was too tight for me and too short of sleeves.


----------



## coooolwhip (Jan 13, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Im not huge on matching pants to jackets, but ill admit I like it in the AK series.
> 
> Did you make custom oakley goggles? I made some at the start of the season.


I got the Oakley Crowbar / Red White Shattered / Fire Iridium


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm 5'10" and 185lbs. The large seemed to fit me the best although slightly too long in the sleeves for my personal taste, but not a huge deal with under gloves and tightening the cuffs. I got it in the smurf plaid.


----------



## coooolwhip (Jan 13, 2012)

jpchase said:


> I'm 5'10" and 185lbs. The large seemed to fit me the best although slightly too long in the sleeves for my personal taste, but not a huge deal with under gloves and tightening the cuffs. I got it in the smurf plaid.


Odd, tried on a small today and it seems to fit well. Is it normal to wear it one size bigger? I mean I know people wear stuff underneath but still... My north face medium is pretty much the same size as the stagger small.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

coooolwhip said:


> Odd, tried on a small today and it seems to fit well. Is it normal to wear it one size bigger? I mean I know people wear stuff underneath but still... My north face medium is pretty much the same size as the stagger small.


I wouldn't say it's the norm to wear a size bigger, however you will definitely see people wearing oversized jackets and pants. Some do it for comfort, some do it for the look, and various other reasons. It just comes down to personal preference like most things.

A medium fit pretty well for me everywhere except the shoulders causing me to size up.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

strange. I ordered a large stagger jacket blindly and Im going to return it as soon as it arrives in the mail because today I went to store and tried on a medium in a different color out of curiosity and it fit great. Im 5'11 185 lbs.


----------



## coooolwhip (Jan 13, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> strange. I ordered a large stagger jacket blindly and Im going to return it as soon as it arrives in the mail because today I went to store and tried on a medium in a different color out of curiosity and it fit great. Im 5'11 185 lbs.


I'm 5'10 and 160-165 ish and small seems good on me. It's only a little bigger but hopefully with the extra layers it won't become too tight. I'm a sweater anyway, usually I don't really wear too many layers.


----------



## hoonu (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been looking high and low for one of these in a size Med. in the Smurf Measurement Plaid with no luck. Anyone know of a shop that may have them. I tried Burton but the shops they recommended were sold out.

I have the black pants and can find the Stagger jacket in black but that is WAY too matchy for my tastes. I've considered the LZ Down jacket but that shit will be hot for California.

Any ideas?


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

hoonu said:


> I've been looking high and low for one of these in a size Med. in the Smurf Measurement Plaid with no luck. Anyone know of a shop that may have them. I tried Burton but the shops they recommended were sold out.
> 
> I have the black pants and can find the Stagger jacket in black but that is WAY too matchy for my tastes. I've considered the LZ Down jacket but that shit will be hot for California.
> 
> Any ideas?


There is one here : http://store.thinkempire.com/en/item.php?catid=58&subcatid=59&brandprefix=bur&pos=2&id=87804&options[color]=SMURF+MEASUREMENT+PLAID but they don't ship to the U.S. If you really want it I could work something out with you...


----------



## hoonu (Nov 29, 2011)

SimonB said:


> There is one here : http://store.thinkempire.com/en/item.php?catid=58&subcatid=59&brandprefix=bur&pos=2&id=87804&options[color]=SMURF+MEASUREMENT+PLAID but they don't ship to the U.S. If you really want it I could work something out with you...


Damn... good looking out. The price seems kinda high though? Is gear marked up that much in Canada?

nm... I just saw the prices on Burton's Canadian site. You guys get raped up there.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

hoonu said:


> Damn... good looking out. The price seems kinda high though? Is gear marked up that much in Canada?
> 
> nm... I just saw the prices on Burton's Canadian site. You guys get raped up there.


yes shit is way expensive up here even though our dollar has been pretty much on par for the last 2 years


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

i am 6'2' 180 and a medium in the AK cyclic jacket is a bit big on me but ok
size 41 chest.

You want to have some room in these shells as there is no insulation on them at all.


----------



## shitty shredder (Feb 6, 2016)

I have grown fond of my Stagger jacket, but it's showing age now. A little sooner than I expected given the price.

Anyway, sadly, Burton dropped it from their line. What are you all replacing yours with?

They replaced it with the Swash, which adds insulation (which would make the jacket far too heavy/hot) and removes the awesome attachable collar snap-in neck warmer thing. That was a killer feature for me. Didn't even know the jacket had that until like 2 months in, then I found that thing, and it changed my life forever.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I got the Burton 2L Cyclic Jacket last season and I love it. Most comfortable jacket I have ever owned, light and I move well in it. I'm a big guy (fat and muscle) 5'11" 260lbs. And I usually need XXL in everything but the XL fits me well. I got it from Burton's website on black Friday for 30% off, I hope I get many years out of it, I love that jacket.











To the OP try the small, if it doesn't fit return it for the medium. Most websites have a great return policy.


----------

